# Hygetropin black top, opinions good hgh?



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

Looking for people's opinions on hygetropin blacktops I have been using them a little over a month they checked out g2g on there website, how did u guys find the quality?


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Latest batch i have seem good to go. Hygene on the box.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's mine. Too early to tell if good for me yet (only two weeks in). Got the same last year from same people and was lovely at 4ius ed.


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

Ye they look exactly the same as the ones I have, I'm doing 4iu also anything to look out for to tell there real?


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

I have just started these switching from Ansamone as they are much cheaper and a lot people have been rating them highly.


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

That's good I had a choice from kigtropin, eurotropin, and the hyge black tops looks like I went for the right ones


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Trenaddict said:


> Ye they look exactly the same as the ones I have, I'm doing 4iu also anything to look out for to tell there real?


Code should check out on the website if definitely from hygene. If it don't check out doesn't mean it isn't hgh just may be underdosed copy. From what I hear a pregnancy test is always a good way to tell if the powder in the vials has/hasn't been cut with hcg. I had some cheap ug gh last year and my balls were just massive throughout an entire cycle of 750mg test e, 600mg tren e and 600mg bold. Something wrong there. Tried the hyges and have been more than happy since.


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

Ha ha ye something def not right there, ye codes all checked out so should be good to go, just over a month in but haven't noticed much, slight tightness in the hands but not much else



El Vasculo said:


> Code should check out on the website if definitely from hygene. If it don't check out doesn't mean it isn't hgh just may be underdosed copy. From what I hear a pregnancy test is always a good way to tell if the powder in the vials has/hasn't been cut with hcg. I had some cheap ug gh last year and my balls were just massive throughout an entire cycle of 750mg test e, 600mg tren e and 600mg bold. Something wrong there. Tried the hyges and have been more than happy since.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Trenaddict said:


> Ha ha ye something def not right there, ye codes all checked out so should be good to go, just over a month in but haven't noticed much, slight tightness in the hands but not much else


Takes me two to two and half months to notice the effects. I find it quite subtle (better sleep, obliques start showing a bit, wake up like a toddler ready to go). This time it's made me really sleepy though quite early into the cycle. Am moving the bedtime shot to pre-workout to see if I can shake off the morning laziness it's causing.


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok thanks for the info bud I've been using it as soon as I wake up an been using ghrp-2 post workout an pre bed seems to be ticking along nicely just dropped calories down a bit as I'm trying to harden up while keeping weight up so will be good to see it kick in


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

El Vasculo said:


> Here's mine. Too early to tell if good for me yet (only two weeks in). Got the same last year from same people and was lovely at 4ius ed.


After two weeks u should know.

How much you running/day?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

El Vasculo said:


> Takes me two to two and half months to notice the effects. I find it quite subtle (better sleep, obliques start showing a bit, wake up like a toddler ready to go). This time it's made me really sleepy though quite early into the cycle. Am moving the bedtime shot to pre-workout to see if I can shake off the morning laziness it's causing.


How old r u?

Why before bed?


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> After two weeks u should know.
> 
> How much you running/day?


Hey sebbek what are the tell tail signs? This is my first time running hgh I've been getting tight forearms and hands had tendinitis that got a lot better after a week of blasting hgh an ghrp-2 my normal dosing schedule is 10iu over 3 days when I got the tendinitis I took a week of an shot 7ius a day seemed to get a lot better but could just be placebo.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Trenaddict said:


> Hey sebbek what are the tell tail signs? This is my first time running hgh I've been getting tight forearms and hands had tendinitis that got a lot better after a week of blasting hgh an ghrp-2 my normal dosing schedule is 10iu over 3 days when I got the tendinitis I took a week of an shot 7ius a day seemed to get a lot better but could just be placebo.


After 2 weeks I had much better sleep fat start melting down (my forearms become like road map) overall well being

What's mean 10 iu over 3 days?

Rest of the week?

What else u running with it?


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> After 2 weeks I had much better sleep fat start melting down (my forearms become like road map) overall well being
> 
> What's mean 10 iu over 3 days?
> 
> ...


I have been using it just over a month what I mean is mon,3iu tue,3iu,wed4iu,fri3iu,sat3iu,sun4iu it just last bang on 30days that way so lines up with my paydays, was bulking while using it now switching to a maintenence calories to try harden up, I'm using test,e tren,e dbol pre workout an insulin pre workout, ghrp-2 morning, post workout, pre bed


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Trenaddict said:


> I have been using it just over a month what I mean is mon,3iu tue,3iu,wed4iu,fri3iu,sat3iu,sun4iu it just last bang on 30days that way so lines up with my paydays, was bulking while using it now switching to a maintenence calories to try harden up, I'm using test,e tren,e dbol pre workout an insulin pre workout, ghrp-2 morning, post workout, pre bed


If u ain't happy change protocol

Maybe 10iu pw on training days

What time of the day u shooting hgh?


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm shooting as soon as I wake up. I could do, I'm currently using 23iu a week I train 6days a week I could shoot say 5iu pre workout with my slin?


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> If u ain't happy change protocol
> 
> Maybe 10iu pw on training days
> 
> What time of the day u shooting hgh?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Trenaddict said:


> I'm shooting as soon as I wake up. I could do, I'm currently using 23iu a week I train 6days a week I could shoot say 5iu pre workout with my slin?


Post workout will have better impact on muscle growth recovery ect

Pscarb (I think) posted nice protocol some time ago with all explanation

Try to find it m8 bcos I'm at work


----------



## Trenaddict (Sep 26, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Post workout will have better impact on muscle growth recovery ect
> 
> Pscarb (I think) posted nice protocol some time ago with all explanation
> 
> Try to find it m8 bcos I'm at work


Cheers for the info bud, same here I will have a look see what I can find.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

after a week of using these they are not as good as the Ansamone's, a bit disappointed I guess you get what you pay for!


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

steveiep said:


> after a week of using these they are not as good as the Ansamone's, a bit disappointed I guess you get what you pay for!


what's the difference you noticed?

does anyone know the difference between hyge black tops and the blue/green tops? as far as I can tell, the blue/green tops are double iu and a bit of a discount, both products should have serial numbers to check on their website right?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I'm using these now. Running 3iu ED upon waking then hit cardio straight away. I'm the leanest I've ever been and I'm eating a sh*t load of food lol


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> I'm using these now. Running 3iu ED upon waking then hit cardio straight away. I'm the leanest I've ever been and I'm eating a sh*t load of food lol


good to hear man, keep it up!


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

zeevolution said:


> what's the difference you noticed?
> 
> does anyone know the difference between hyge black tops and the blue/green tops? as far as I can tell, the blue/green tops are double iu and a bit of a discount, both products should have serial numbers to check on their website right?


Ignore that the black tops are good feeling great not them, the sides are less than what I was getting from the Ansamone's I'm holding a little less water they are not as strong but well worth the price.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm about to start Hygetropin.

First timer to HGH. Looking for faster healing and to hike IGF-1 to aid the 150pw test + 450pw deca.

1iu post morning cardio

1iu post evening PPL

Is 2iu ed for the duration of my 22 week test and deca gonna be enough?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm about to start Hygetropin.
> 
> First timer to HGH. Looking for faster healing and to hike IGF-1 to aid the 150pw test + 450pw deca.
> 
> ...


 @Dead lee will be able to advise.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> @Dead lee will be able to advise.


 @Dead lee

What's your opinion on 25mg MK-677 v 2iu HGH ed please?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @Dead lee
> 
> What's your opinion on 25mg MK-677 v 2iu HGH ed please?


 Hi, iv never used MK-677 mate, I only use Synthetic gh most never live up to expectations I know that.

You can use 2 iu ED or 4iu EOD personally I would go for the later option, I have used 4iu EOD with fat loss results that I noticed, it's the lowest dose I would use.

Few reasons for latter option, I prefer big dose over smaller, I prefer EOD or 3 times PW shots over ED anyway and basically I believe my results to be better and preventing (possible) decreased insulin sensitivity


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Hi, iv never used MK-677 mate, I only use Synthetic gh most never live up to expectations I know that.
> 
> You can use 2 iu ED or 4iu EOD personally I would go for the later option, I have used 4iu EOD with fat loss results that I noticed, it's the lowest dose I would use.
> 
> Few reasons for latter option, I prefer big dose over smaller, I prefer EOD or 3 times PW shots over ED anyway and basically I believe my results to be better and preventing (possible) decreased insulin sensitivity


 Well, being as I'm going to be jabbing and swallowing Mon Weds Fri, I think I'll take your advice and add 4iu Mon Weds Fri.

One question: Should I do 2iu morning plus 2iu evening or just jab 4iu in one go in the morning ?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Of all the generic gh I've tried hygetropin it's done absolutely nothing in terms of body composition, I'm on 1g of gear and look the same as I did when I was taking hygetropin


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Well, being as I'm going to be jabbing and swallowing Mon Weds Fri, I think I'll take your advice and add 4iu Mon Weds Fri.
> 
> One question: Should I do 2iu morning plus 2iu evening or just jab 4iu in one go in the morning ?


 Do it in one shot mate before bed, pre or post workout, try them all.


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 14, 2017)

frankly i never used it..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

S123 said:


> Of all the generic gh I've tried hygetropin it's done absolutely nothing in terms of body composition, I'm on 1g of gear and look the same as I did when I was taking hygetropin


 what did you expect? GH is the icing on the cake to improve body composition you still need to define your diet towards fatloss


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> what did you expect? GH is the icing on the cake to improve body composition you still need to define your diet towards fatloss


 What do you reckon to hyge's @Pscarb? Do you use them? If not which brands do you rate? Thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Big Ian said:


> What do you reckon to hyge's @Pscarb? Do you use them? If not which brands do you rate? Thanks.


 i only use pharma GH when i use it, if genuine then Hyge are ok


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> i only use pharma GH when i use it, if genuine then Hyge are ok


 About GH, some people say at low doses it delays aging and provides rejuvenation effects, would you agree with this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sjacks said:


> About GH, some people say at low doses it delays aging and provides rejuvenation effects, would you agree with this?


 no not really


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> no not really


 Guess I'll keep looking for the fountain of youth :/


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sjacks said:


> Guess I'll keep looking for the fountain of youth :/


 GHRP/GHRH peptides will help longevity but to be fair you won't notice much unless you live a clean lifestyle


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> GHRP/GHRH peptides will help longevity but to be fair you won't notice much unless you live a clean lifestyle


 Cheers man. I want to squeeze out as much time on this Earth as possible. Will definitely look into these :thumbup1:


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm about to start Hygetropin.
> 
> First timer to HGH. Looking for faster healing and to hike IGF-1 to aid the 150pw test + 450pw deca.
> 
> ...


 Nope...come on mate hyge is cheap as chips I would do atleast 6-8iu


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

sjacks said:


> About GH, some people say at low doses it delays aging and provides rejuvenation effects, would you agree with this?


 Exactly my reason to start it.

But it doesn't seem magic after what PSCarb said.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Exactly my reason to start it.
> 
> But it doesn't seem magic after what PSCarb said.


 Guess you haven't delved into it yet then? The only thing that worries me about GH is the growth of internal organs like the heart. Enlarged hearts don't pump efficiently but a caveat could be how much GH is needed to cause this to happen.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sjacks said:


> Guess you haven't delved into it yet then? The only thing that worries me about GH is the growth of internal organs like the heart. Enlarged hearts don't pump efficiently but a caveat could be how much GH is needed to cause this to happen.


 this happens without GH, any BB or even sports person will have an enlarged heart to some degree because of the training


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

So HGH would possibly exacerbate it then?

Yeah but it's going to be very small dose.

I gonna give it a go. I'm looking primarily for age-retarding benefits.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Found an interesting article on heart issues here:

https://www.ironmanmagazine.com/the-case-of-the-big-hearted-bodybuilder/

@Pscarb have confirmed what you were saying, enlarged hearts as a result of exercise but not to the extent where it would cause inefficient pumping. If that were the case I think doctors would be issuing public health warnings against doing cardio LOL

@AncientOldBloke couldn't agree more, the longer we live the better. @Pscarb mentioned GHRP/GHRH peptides for delayed aging, haven't had to time to research yet but will.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sjacks said:


> Found an interesting article on heart issues here:
> 
> https://www.ironmanmagazine.com/the-case-of-the-big-hearted-bodybuilder/
> 
> ...


 never said it was the same just that sports people also can suffer from an enlarged heart, but then using GH does not necessarily mean your heart grows, it is a risk though


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> never said it was the same just that sports people also can suffer from an enlarged heart, but then using GH does not necessarily mean your heart grows, it is a risk though


 crossed wires. wasn't insinuating that although it may have looked like it. Just so people see it and don't think wow, even if I don't take gear and lift heavy I could get heart problems :lol:

I see a lot of pro bodybuilders with the distended gut using HGH and probably insulin, has to be some serious dosages to get like that. I know I don't have the genetics to compete so moderation for me, personally if I can get down to 10% body fat and still be relatively strong, I'll be as happy as a pig in mud.

EDIT: @Pscarb is this your blog? http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------

